# Dan3.2 #16 Homebrew



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

My review of Dan3.2 #16 Homebrew (Terry's Butter :lol: (my name for it))










Unfortunately due marring of the paint due to the low temperature and a firm clay bar there aren't any pictures outside as I had to polish the entire car.

I decided with this test I would compare the wax against three other different waxes with difference strengths.










Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax as it was the easiest wax I have every used.









Bouncers Vanilla Ice as this is my current wax of choice as it smells nice and gives a really good deep wet look.









Simoniz Original Wax well once this is on it will outlast every other wax but it's not the easiest to use.









*My first impression on the wax:*

Its smells great of chocolate orange and the smell isn't over powering like other waxes. The texture I found wasn't smooth but when on the applicator it wasn't a problem. It is a very soft oil wax which personally I don't mind as it means you have more time to work it. I would say it was in between the BH (liquid wax) and Bouncer's in terms texture.

*Application:*

The application was extremely easy. Put a little on the foam applicator and spread away. Because of the high oil contents the wax kept on spreading and the applicator glided over the paint work and stayed workable to a long time. Curing was a bit harder to judge as I found that it did take a while for the wax to haze over.

When it came to buffing the wax off one wipe with the MF was all that was needed most of the time. Also not much residue was produced when buffed off which is great.










*Performance:*

After the wax was buffed of it was left for an hour before I started examining it in detail. Like BH it gave a lovely glass like feel resulting in my finder gliding over it unlike Bouncers which I feel needs a few hours for the wax to properly cure.

BH









Dan3.2









Bouncers









Simoniz









All four of them after a cold night









Beading

BH Hydra Wax

















Dan3.2

















Bouncers

















Simoniz

















Area that wasn't waxed









As you can see they have all preformed very well. I do believe #16 wasn't as tight as the others but it isn't that far behind.

I overloaded the individual areas with water to see how they coped. In this test the water sheeted of the panel very quickly and left no trails. This came down to the fact that it left a glass like surface once applied. Also it means that once up to speed while driving the water will easily run off, meaning less dirt and grime sticking to the car.

*Opinion:*

I do think that already there are a lot of things that I like about the wax. Ease of use, smell, instant glass like finish and gloss level. All these things are what I look for in a wax. I do feel however that the texture needs a bit of work and it's a bit too oily resulting in it not hazing up fully which always makes it hard to decide when its ready to buff off.

I think that its closest rival on the short term test is BH as it was easy to use and gave similar results..

Overall I enjoyed working with this wax. I would like it to be a bit firmer and less oily and then you should be onto a winner.

The next test that I will keep undated is the durability of the wax, hence the inclusion on Simoniz as this lasts forever on paint.

I have waxed the rear of the car with it so see how it copes with all the road grime and to get a better look of how it performs over a longer period of time.

Here are a few pics

After application before buffing









After buffing









Finished result









Just want to thank Dan for letting be try his wax out.

Please have a read of the thread great incite into the development of his wax!

****UPDATE****

With the bad weather i have found that the wax hasn't lasted that long but neither did the BH. only one layer was applied and with the extreme cold be i am not surprised. Also i think that my mum went to the local car wash when i was on holiday as the other two waxes have fallen off a bit. May try and another test to see the durability over the summer.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice little test and very similar findings to mine although the beading wasn't as tight on mine.

did you wipe the panel down with ipa before application ?
i washed mine this weekend and the sheeting was very slow but it did leave the panel completely dry unlike the others which sheeted faster.

quick video i did yesterday



The slowest bit in the middle is Dans homebrew


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

yes mate i used CarPro Eraser before i applied the wax. forgot to apply it to the rear of the car tho 

i found it sheeted fairly well compared to Bouncers and Simoniz. I do find that they dont sheet as fast, as the water seems to stick to the surface but is does mean you get some massive water beads.

i do agree when the water has sheeted ,the panel is very dry with hardly any trails.

Didn't use much either as it i found you can really spread it out and get a nice thin layer.

P.s mate i cant seem to get your video to work.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats strange, plays ok my end.

try the link
video

a little did go a very long way but i think its a little to oily.

The beading i didnt feel was anywhere near as good as it should be.



















waxes used
********* heinz
dans
concours fury
bilt hamber hydra wax

in this order


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

i do agree!

my beading wasn't too bad as you can see from the pictures. how easy did u find it to use?

P.s still cant get the video to work. could be the work computer!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

ease of use was good and next to the hydra wax but none of them are going to be easier to apply than that which is one reason i choose it. 

Because it was to oily im not sure if it cured properly before i took it off. either way a faster cure time would be better. 

must be the the work pc as its ok on my phone to


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

got the video to work! used my phone. :lol:

ye i agree with you on cure time. i just never felt it hazed up fully which i believe is due to the it being an oily wax. Cant wait to see the evolution as i did enjoy working with it.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reviews guys :thumb:

As for curing, its the solvent % thats making it cure longer not the oils but the next revision will have a better cure time and slighly less oily texture altho I quite like an oily wax hence why I made it that way lol.

Im still unsure why Daves didnt bead like the others everyones seemed to bead and sheet well? Maybe temp/humidity? 

But again big thanks for the reviews and keep me updated with durability :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Dan3.2 said:


> Thanks for the reviews guys :thumb:
> 
> As for curing, its the solvent % thats making it cure longer not the oils but the next revision will have a better cure time and slighly less oily texture altho I quite like an oily wax hence why I made it that way lol.
> 
> ...


May be, if i get chance on Wednesday and the temps are higher i will strip the boot lid and apply there and see what happens :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice reviews


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, striped the bootlid an wiped down with IPA. Then gave it a nice thick coat to make sure it wasnt just the oils on the surface and left on there for an hour to cure so im hoping this will give some better beading.

beading the other night just before things started to freeze


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

how did u find the beading?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

MonkeyP said:


> how did u find the beading?


didnt get chance to test it as was just a quick go while outside at work.


----------

